# Is my house too hot to make cheese?



## cdanna (Jun 13, 2013)

I recently got some milk goats, and I've tried to make cheese a few times now. I am just trying to do "farmers cheese" with rennet only (I have some cultures coming in the mail, wanted to start small) and it has failed horrribly all 3 times. The first attempt I got the milk too hot and had to let it cool back down to 86 degrees and I am pretty sure I added too much rennet too. It turned out like a thick chunky yogurt and I have just been putting it in smoothies. The second and third times, its ended up as a hard, rubbery crust with the inside like a squishy sponge that oozes whey (those went straight to the chickens).

I let it coagulate for 12 hours not touching it at all. Then I cut the curds carefully, carefully put them in the colander, and dont touch it for another few hours. 

We don't have AC and temperatures have gotten up to 106 here this week. The house stays about 10 degrees cooler than the outside. Is my kitchen just too hot to make cheese in? Is that why it has failed?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i don't think so, i just don't know too many cheese that doesn't use some sort of culture, even simply buttermilk or yogurt. i'm not an old pro by any means tho. if you use yogurt, get the super plain types that list only milk and culture on the label. i make a nice farmer's cheese with buttermilk, and its got a very slight tang somewhat like cheddar. i use it that way in casseroles. i think its 1/4c bm per gallon milk. try that once and see if things aren't a bit tastier


----------

